# Coronet Minor - Any good ?



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

Coronet Minor - Any good ?

lets try with this better title !

I did post before - but I didn't know what lathe it was.

so - I have this







and I am wondering if its any good ?

what makes a good / bad lathe ?

ta

Rich


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2008)

I think that the fact that it is old and still going has to say something. Your speed choice won't be as ood as a modern lathe and possibly your height over the bed is a bit less but from all the different comments you can find on the net they are good lathes. I would susopect that a odern £100 lathe won't be as well built or as durable and personally would be inclined tio go ahead with that one until it's limitations start to frustrate. A lot depends on the sort of thing that you want to make. Spend your money on some decent tools and sharpening gear first and see what you can produce. 

Pete


----------



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

Thanks for your comments. 

Ive seen negative comments on the single pole bed - but never any explanation .

I have used it a few times in the past for making parts for other work , i.e. door/drwer knobs - cot spindles - train funnels etc , but I have never turned a vase/bowl/pen etc that is just a turning on its own.

a few pics















the last one shows the other end of the lathe with a saw arbor and I think its a taper to fit a polishing/linishing ? mop

do you think I would be able to fit a face plate to that end as it hangs of the end I would be able to have a go at turning larger bowls / plates ?


----------



## OLD (8 Jun 2008)

I have the elf and vibration from the way the motor is mounted is a problem i have had to put a block of wood under it.
http://www.stapeley1.plus.com/In 22.05.08.jpg


----------



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

it looks like your vibration problem might be down to the fact you have a swivel head and the motor is 'hanging' off it ?

my head doesnt swivel so my motor is fixed to the bench top and drives via a belt.

apart from that - how does it perform ?


----------



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

now that got me thinking ! - just been upto the shop and had a closer look at my lathe. The head DOES swivel !  

just got to work out how to re-instate the motor mountings or work out another way to drive it.

BTW

how do you change the belt ? do you have a split belt ?

I disassembled mine to get the belt on , but there must be a better way ?


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2008)

I think that the problem some people havewith single pole beds is to do with alignment between the tail & the head. My brother in law has one and swears by it though he does have to realign when setting up each time. Does your tail revolve on the pole or just slide up and down it?

Pete


----------



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

it revolves freely - align by eye

but if it isn't dead on - does it make any difference whatsoever ??

the work is still spinning between two points and as long as you cut parallel to the spinning axis it doesn't matter. 

or am I worng in my theory ?

it would be very easy to make a jig that lines up with the head and then place it wherever you want the tail.


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2008)

Tusses":iihqi6p7 said:


> - does it make any difference whatsoever ??...
> the work is still spinning between two points and as long as you cut parallel to the spinning axis it doesn't matter.
> or am I worng in my theory ?...



No your theory is fine, the only time you would have a problem from mis-alignment * would be if you are trying to drill a hole down the centre of a piece with the drill chuck mounted in the tailstock.

*as long as it is not excessive, drive dogs might not drive to well and chuck mounted spindles might not flex enough.


----------



## TEP (8 Jun 2008)

Hi *Tusses*, is there no datum line engraved in the round bed, or groove machined for a lock of some sorts? Seems unusual not to have something to help re-centre the tail stock. (Even the c##p Chiwanese round bed lathes have a square strip underneath to align the tail stock)

There are a couple of professionals use these to demonstrate at the wood shows, Reg Slack is one, and I believe Allan Batty used one as well. Can't remember which it was, but watched one swing the tail stock out of the way, then swing it back up later. Can't remember him having any great problem lining it up.

Still a good little lathe, and if you get the motor sorted so as you can swivel the head, that could be all you need.


----------



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

I'll clean up the bar and see if there are any 'hidden' lines 

definitely no grooves.


----------



## TEP (8 Jun 2008)

If it's of any help Derek Pyatt can supply a photo copy of the original manual, as well as spares for these lathes. Coronet Spares


----------



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

yeah - thanks .... I found his site, but havent made contact with him yet.


----------



## OLD (8 Jun 2008)

The elf has datum line along bed, on tailstock and on the swivel castings.
the machine is fine for small stuff but you can get ribbing in longer jobs if you are not a expert with the chisel.


----------



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

changing the belt ?


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2008)

Tusses":w3tuahjw said:


> changing the belt ?



Take the headstock shaft out far enough to exchange belts, don't know how that machine is put together but would expect to see a large C (ring) nut on the left hand end of headstock.


----------



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

When I fitted the belt (I got it without one) I took it all apart to get the belt on . I thought it was a bit of a fuss. The guy in the tool shop where I got the belt told me about leather belts that were joined with hooks - like curled over staples. Split belts seemed a much more logical explanation ! But I have never seen them for sale ?


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2008)

As long as you do not need to reverse the lathe rotation you can use 'Twist Link' Belts Like These but they don't come cheap.


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jun 2008)

These are the sort i think he might mean Rich :shock:


----------



## Tusses (8 Jun 2008)

ouch !

thanks for the links tho .

altho the ones described to me were round leather - like a fat shoe lace 1/2 " or so in diameter, and then joined with staples that were hooked on the end


----------



## dickm (8 Jun 2008)

Tusses":3l23tkd9 said:


> now that got me thinking ! - just been upto the shop and had a closer look at my lathe. The head DOES swivel !
> 
> just got to work out how to re-instate the motor mountings or work out another way to drive it.
> 
> ...


(Should have moved my reply from the other thread into here) My Gamages machine had the swivelling head, but there was no provision originally to mount the motor on the head, so how you were supposed to drive it when it was swivelled, I've no idea  . I welded up some brackets that were bolted to the head and held the motor in a similar way to the Elf shown in the pics. Never had any problems with vibration, but as you say, you hae to dismantle the spindle to change the belt unless you use one of the linked ones. 
That version also did not have the scribed line for aligning the tailstock, although it <did> have the marks on the tailstock that would have liined up if there had been one 
The other strong feature of these lathes was the bronze cone adjustable head bearing, which is still used on the Record lathes that developed from the Coronet originals. Keep them oiled, adjust occasionally and they'll outllast you!


----------

